# smoked potato salad



## bradger (Sep 15, 2019)

I may have just stumbled apon a great potato salad for tailgates or other gatherings where refrigeration may not be available or at a premium.  














	

		
			
		

		
	
 it has tahini instead of mayo so refrigeration necessary. came out well 
https://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-po...-dill-dressing-recipes-from-the-kitchn-208262
i did not use the the same potatoes


----------



## bill ace 350 (Sep 15, 2019)

You got me thinking...

smoked german potato salad!


----------



## xray (Sep 15, 2019)

Yum! Looks delicious!!

I think I would prefer that over a heavy mayo based potato salad.

Like!


----------



## bradger (Sep 15, 2019)

xray said:


> Yum! Looks delicious!!
> 
> I think I would prefer that over a heavy mayo based potato salad.
> 
> Like!


that's why I went this route.


----------



## xray (Sep 15, 2019)

bradger said:


> that's why I went this route.



I hated potato salad, macaroni salad and creamy coleslaw growing up...I’ve come around quite a bit. I mean I’ll eat it but I would prefer yours...awesome!


----------



## bradger (Sep 15, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> You got me thinking...
> 
> smoked german potato salad!


Glad i could help, that's the idea of forums


----------



## bradger (Sep 15, 2019)

i find the potatoes are better if you wait at least 24 hours to use.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2019)

It sure looks good from here!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 18, 2019)

Looks crazy good!! Big points


----------

